# Variety is the spice of life



## Silver (12/1/19)

Amazing to think how far vaping has come over the past few years.

There are so many different varieties of setups and vaping styles:

"Pico and SubTank Mini" type of vape
iJust3 tube mod vape

Mouth to lung vaping (several types of devices and gear for this)
Pods - simple no fuss
Old Clearomisers (like the Evod1 on an iStick20 or simpler battery tube)

Mech tubes with big airy RDAs and lots of clouds - low ohm coils
Powerful regulated mods with big airy RDAs on top

Full lung hit airy dual coil RTAs
Restricted lung single coil RTAs

Mechanical squonkers
Regulated squonkers

I've probably left out several styles but I do find it quite amazing how vaping has developed and each style has its own following. Some are more popular than others, some are growing fast, some are waning. 

Who would have though a few years back there would be such variety in the styles today?

*Which styles do you mainly use? How has it changed over time?*

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver (12/1/19)

Some of the styles I use on a daily basis:







Two on the left are *Mouth to Lung* - Evod1/istick20 (old clearomiser) and Reo/RM2 mech squonker - mainly for the mornings - and the Evod for out and about stealth.

Then its the Reo/OL16 (mech squonker) for restricted lung hits

Followed by the basic Subtank Mini setup on the iStick50

Then its the *single coil restricted lung RTA* (the Skyline) - king of fruity menthols for me

And the billet box - I suppose that gives a similar restricted lung hit to the Skyline - but the form factor makes it outstanding for out and about.

There are two or three other setups I use daily that are not in the picture. They typically get used at my desk while working on the computer. One is the Rose MTL tank, Lemo1 (restricted lung) and another Reo/RM2 for a strong tobacco MTL. But these are similar styles to the ones covered above. Oh, and the Dvarw (restricted lung RTA) which was not in the picture either.

The thing is that each one has a particular juice and gets used daily. Each has their place and their use. Love them all. If you took away one or two of these devices I would feel out of place

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 7


----------



## Resistance (12/1/19)

Silver said:


> Some of the styles I use on a daily basis:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel out of place as it is. Nice setups.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (12/1/19)

Silver said:


> Some of the styles I use on a daily basis:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hi @Silver may I ask you, since day one of me joining this forum, I have come to realize that you are one of the small handful which does not subscribe to the "hype" pitfall, weekly, if not daily new stuff is coming out to be the "must have" vape gear, but you happily vape on with your current gear like a boss.

my question is, before these setups you mention above, how did you arrive at this point, where you on the hype train until you settled on these, was it easier back then, etc etc ?

regards

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 4


----------



## Adephi (12/1/19)

Silver said:


> Some of the styles I use on a daily basis:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have to commend you on how you are looking after those mods. Its looks like they just came out of the box.

You might also be the only person left that still uses the Subtank mini on a daily basis.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/1/19)

Vaping has come on in leaps and bounds and one thing I have learnt is that all of us have different tastes in vaping... both in delivery and the types of juice.

I have tried every single type and for a long time and in the beginning was a REO Nut with a 16mm MTL RDA... nowadays for me it's mainly a Dvarw DL on a regulated mod with Red Pill.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Neal (12/1/19)

_"You might also be the only person left that still uses the Subtank mini on a daily basis." _I am also still a fan and have one in daily use. Brilliant little things. I do however agree with @Silver, things have indeed progressed a great deal.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (13/1/19)

vicTor said:


> hi @Silver may I ask you, since day one of me joining this forum, I have come to realize that you are one of the small handful which does not subscribe to the "hype" pitfall, weekly, if not daily new stuff is coming out to be the "must have" vape gear, but you happily vape on with your current gear like a boss.
> 
> my question is, before these setups you mention above, how did you arrive at this point, where you on the hype train until you settled on these, was it easier back then, etc etc ?
> 
> regards



Thanks @vicTor 

Thats a good question

Short answer is that I bought and tried a lot of gear in the early days until I doscovered what vaping styles I really like. And when a device came along that made me very happy i kept on with it. Slowly it evolved into the gear i have now. The last year or two i havent bought much - only things that looked like they would clearly be a winner for me - and the odd thing here and there to satisfy the itch of trying something new.

I discovered that I like MTL with strong juice and restricted lung with medium strength fruity menthols. Each of those styles have taken a while to get the right devices. While there is always a bit of ongoing exprimentation, i dont feel the need to try out new devices frequently because I really like what I have and it works super well and reliably for me.

For MTL, the Reo/RM2 has reigned supreme with the strong tobaccoes for a long time. I have tried several MTL RTAs and i have the Rose MTL as a recent addition to this style. The Evod1 still performs rigt up there for me in the stealth department - and its also because i like the flavour with the juice i use on it.

Restricted lung has been a journey of note. Longtime workhorses have been the Subtank Mini and Lemo1. I have also tried many different tanks and setups in this area. The Skyline impressed me with its unbelievable crisp flavour and the Dvarw with its great flavour and bigger tank size. The Billet Box too for its form factor and great out and about ability. I feel i am fully catered for on this front.

Havent needed to go for the bigger airier tanks and rdas. While I do enjoy a big vape occasionally my usual style is more of a tame vape with stronger juice. It just works for me.

I still keep a close eye on new things that come out but dont feel a big urge to get the next great tank or device as much as in the early days. Am still looking for one or two things like a regulated squonker but am in no rush because I am happy with what is working well for me now.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (13/1/19)

Adephi said:


> I have to commend you on how you are looking after those mods. Its looks like they just came out of the box.
> 
> You might also be the only person left that still uses the Subtank mini on a daily basis.



Thanks @Adephi 
I like to look after my gear and not chuck it around too much or be careless and let it fall often. When i go out with my gear i use a vape bag of sorts.

The Subtank Mini has good flavour, is so easy to coil and wick - and has been extremely reliable. Can you believe it in a few years its never leaked on me - not once! It goes with me in my car often.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Paul33 (13/1/19)

I’ve gotten rid of a lot of gear over the years and it seems to have whittled down to:

My bb with a fruit menthol (mainly red pill at the moment) for work and driving(I drive a lot)

My noisy cricket and goon for dripping in the evenings and the weekends. I chop and change juice profiles in this depending on my mood. 

I’m actually very happy just having the 2 setups. Makes cleaning and wicking a whole bunch easier as well so that’s a plus.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/1/19)

Silver said:


> The Subtank Mini has good flavour, is so easy to coil and wick - and has been extremely reliable. Can you believe it in a few years its never leaked on me - not once! It goes with me in my car often.



OK, you convinced me. I haven't used one of my subtanks for about six months. Feeling guilty as it is my favourite all-time tank. It was responsible for convincing me that I would never smoke again.

I'm going to build a coil this afternoon and fire up the old subtank.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## DougP (13/1/19)

Silver said:


> Some of the styles I use on a daily basis:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sis on you. Uncle Rob gonna put you through his meat grinder for not showing the dvarw


Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (13/1/19)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> Sis on you. Uncle Rob gonna put you through his meat grinder for not showing the dvarw
> 
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk



Lol, when the photo was taken I was busy vaping the Dvarw! 

Here's a retake with the Dvarw in it. Definitely in my daily rotation. 

Dvarw is great for me for the fruity menthols.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (13/1/19)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> OK, you convinced me. I haven't used one of my subtanks for about six months. Feeling guilty as it is my favourite all-time tank. It was responsible for convincing me that I would never smoke again.
> 
> I'm going to build a coil this afternoon and fire up the old subtank.



Great to hear @Puff the Magic Dragon !
Tell us what juice you put in and how it goes...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (14/1/19)

Firstly, all my mods are Eleaf. In order of acquisition: iJustS, Pico 25, Pico 75 (ordinary and resin), the ever-so-elegant Basal, TCW40, iJust3

I used to love the Picos 25 and 75 and iJust S - until I bought the iJust3s. @The flavour from the iJust3 is superb. What I don't like is that they produce quite a bit of vapour, which often makes me cough.

What I find interesting is how much I've changed. About 6 months (or more?) ago I couldn't vape comfortably on the Pico at higher than 30W. Yet when I received my first iJust3, which is unregulated and, they say, fires at 80W fully charged, I had no problem! Strange.

I still use my Picos for minty juice, because I don't like a strong mint flavour and sometimes for fruit, which at times burns in the iJust3. And for mango - I think I need a dedicated mod just for mango (which I love) because the flavour stays in the coil and in the tank!

iJust3
Is the winner for me! 
(Eleaf should pay me for this)

Here's my Eleaf family:




The tiny little blue one in front is the Pico baby which I won. It's the only Eleaf mod which I don't like.

I also have a little SMOK Priv One, which is my driving mod because it fits comfortably in my hand and allows me to hold the steering wheel at the same time (which is usually a good idea). For such a little thing she gives pretty good flavour with a 50/50 juice and billows of clouds for those who like it.




I recently purchased the Eleaf Amnis - review coming up shortly.


*DL OR MTL?*
DL or Restricted Lung (I just adjust the airflow) most of the time. 

Obviously MTL when I vape high nic (with the Nautilus). What's interesting is that after a meal I *crave* the Nautilus - just as a smoker needs a cigarette after a meal!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## BATMAN (14/1/19)

Nice one @Silver , I've never really stopped to consider how far we've come.

I think I currently have 4 setups which I literally take with me everywhere. 

First is my favourite setup-my hex ohm V3 with my reload RTA which I use for my dessert juices. 

Second is another hex ohm V3 with my Fatality RTA which I use only for fruity juices on ice.

My third setup is my Aspire Breeze 2 device which I normally run 35MG nic salts in. 


I do have a few others which I whip out depending on the ocassion such as my Asmodus Minikin Kodama or my Yihi SX Mini G Class, but those are definitely not for everyday usage in my opinion.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (15/1/19)

I will be the party pooper again. After a found what works for me, I have two squonkers with two Vapefly mtl rda's on them. Both is more or less the same and have more or less same builds in them. The squonkers differ, just because I got different ones for bargains in the classifieds. If they where the same, even the colour, I would not care. The rest that I bought and found its not my style, I have sold allready, why keep it if I know Im not going to use it. So have the same setups, can grab anyone and go and it wil taste the way I like it.
But then again maybe Im boring. We like our family car, so when the km got high, we just traded it in on exactly the same new car, did not even go for a test drive. Most people dont even know we got a new car

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (15/1/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> I will be the party pooper again. After a found what works for me, I have two squonkers with two Vapefly mtl rda's on them. Both is more or less the same and have more or less same builds in them. The squonkers differ, just because I got different ones for bargains in the classifieds. If they where the same, even the colour, I would not care. The rest that I bought and found its not my style, I have sold allready, why keep it if I know Im not going to use it. So have the same setups, can grab anyone and go and it wil taste the way I like it.
> But then again maybe Im boring. We like our family car, so when the km got high, we just traded it in on exactly the same new car, did not even go for a test drive. Most people dont even know we got a new car



You're not being a party pooper at all @Jean claude Vaaldamme
You have found a style that works well for you - and that is great

The point I was making (probably the title is a bit misleading) is that there are so many different styles of vaping available now. Who would have thought a few years ago it would have evolved to this.

I dont know for sure but I suspect the majority of vapers (not necessarily the enthusiasts here on ECIGSSA) use only one style of vaping that works for them. And that is cool. If it keeps them off the stinkies then that is great!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

